# Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing anymor



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

A lot of threads that I don't want to read anymore will keep popping up whenever anyone adds a post to those threads. Is there a way, once you've seen a thread and have no more interest in it, to permanently delete it from your "Todays Posts" of "New Posts" list to lesson the clutter? Thanks.


----------



## Brian (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing an*

Gary,
Under "Control Panel" look for your "Subscribed Threads". You can delete whatever subscriptions you want to from there and they won't come back to haunt you, (including this one).
Brian


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing an*

I don't have any subscribed threads, Brian.

BTW - what can we do to get Hiscox to put out a big-bell tenor model Pro-II case?
(How's that for off-topic?! :shock


----------



## Brian (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing an*



gary said:


> I don't have any subscribed threads, Brian.


Any threads where you have posted are automatically added to your subscribed threads ... at least they are to mine .... by default.


----------



## Brian (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing an*



gary said:


> I don't have any subscribed threads, Brian.
> 
> BTW - what can we do to get Hiscox to put out a big-bell tenor model Pro-II case?
> (How's that for off-topic?! :shock


So far, other than the Keilwerth horns, all of the "Big Bell" models have been successful. I have had a few customers that purchased specifically for these and without incident. If you know first hand of exceptions please let me know so I can keep a list.

The Barones, and the Cannonballs are among the successes I have sold cases to.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing an*



gary said:


> A lot of threads that I don't want to read anymore will keep popping up whenever anyone adds a post to those threads. Is there a way, once you've seen a thread and have no more interest in it, to permanently delete it from your "Todays Posts" of "New Posts" list to lesson the clutter? Thanks.


No, the "New Posts" list is not customizable... as far as I know.

About subscriptions: In your UserCP, in the left column under "Setting & Options", chose "Edit Options" - At that point, in the page that will open, in the "Messaging & Notification" box, chose "Do not Subscribe" (or whichever default Thread Subscription Mode you please)


----------



## Brian (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing an*

Cool ... thanks for the clarification, Kim


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing an*

Yes Gary, there is a way.
Become a moderator.


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing an*

At the top of each thread is a button called "thread tools". Just click unsubscribe. "Poof". I believe that you can customize whether or not you want emails received when a new post is made. Mine is set to email me only once a day.


----------



## km (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing an*

or did you mean is there any way to permanently obliterate the more annoying threads from your view of the recent posts list?

the "most annoying waste of bandwidth" might be an interesting poll....

km


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing an*



km said:


> or did you mean is there any way to permanently obliterate the more annoying threads from your view of the recent posts list? the "most annoying waste of bandwidth" might be an interesting poll....km


:twisted:

Actually, that's what I meant.
Since I can't do that, I might, for the very first time, finally start my own "ignore" list.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing an*



Grumps said:


> Yes Gary, there is a way.
> Become a moderator.


Not true. We can't customize the new post list for our own. Not that we'd want to as it reveals to be quite a useful tool to spot where the trouble is


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing an*



kcp said:


> Not true. We can't customize the new post list for our own.


Not what I meant. I just meant if he became a moderator, he could delete stuff. But that's a heavy price to pay...


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing an*

Oops. Sorry


----------



## patchmo (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing an*



Brian said:


> You can delete whatever subscriptions you want to from there and they won't come back to haunt you, (including this one).
> Brian


Especially this one!:twisted:
(we lurve ya Gary!)
Now how do I make it so I only get Martysax's Threads/Posts & no one elses?


----------



## warp x (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing an*



patchmo said:


> Brian said:
> 
> 
> > You can delete whatever subscriptions you want to from there and they won't come back to haunt you, (including this one).
> ...


You put everyone except Marty on your ignore list I guess.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing an*

Go to his profile and click "view threads (or posts) by user".


----------



## Kelly Bucheger (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing an*

Gary seeks a way to ignore threads that works the same way we can ignore users.

And it certainly appears to be possible:

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-127487.html


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing an*



Kelly Bucheger said:


> Gary seeks a way to ignore threads that works the same way we can ignore users.
> 
> And it certainly appears to be possible:
> 
> http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-127487.html


_Verrrry_ interesting. Thanks!


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Is there a way to permanently delete a thread you are not interested in seeing an*

Gary, perhaps you need more fiber in your diet. Have you tried prune juice?


----------

